# Biscuits & Gravy



## Keesha (May 24, 2020)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/23/us/two-faced-kitten-oregon-trnd/index.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/23/us/two-faced-kitten-oregon-trnd/index.html


His family certainly has a challenge on their hands. Let's hope he makes it through to adulthood. It's encouraging to know there was another Janus cat that made it through to 15 years.


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> there was another Janus cat that made it through to 15 years.


Frank & Annie . Yes. That’s a long time. Biscuits & Gravy only have one brain stem but one can be suckling milk while the other one meows. Nature is amazing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2020)

I didn't know these were called "Janus". A search said he was a Roman god. He is usually depicted as having two faces, since he looks to the future and to the past. 

I did see this poor kitty in the news. They said it wouldn't live to adulthood but......


----------

